# The NEW Maverick ET-732 (2d Gen)



## deannc (Oct 26, 2010)

Can't wait to get my hands on this to see how improved it is.  According to their Facebook page and web site it will be ready in time for holidays.  

Just thought I'd share the information for those who haven't purchased the ET-73...you may want to hold off for the newer model, although I'm sure it'll be a little more costly for the new model.  Might also catch some great clearance prices on the currently available model too I suppose.

The following is from their Facebook page  or you can find the information on their website.



> Here it is folks! The unit you've all been waiting for! We've gotten a lot of great feed back from all you smokees and came up with the second generation ET-73. The ET-732 has a range of up to 300 ft and can with stand heat up to 716 degs F and will display temperatures up to 572 degs F!! We also added an alert feature to the Receiver to let you know if you've gone beyond the range, and a back light to the receiver for easier night grilling!
> 
> This baby is due in stores just in time of the holidays


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 26, 2010)

DeanNC said:


> Can't wait to get my hands on this to see how improved it is.  According to their Facebook page and web site it will be ready in time for holidays.
> 
> Just thought I'd share the information for those who haven't purchased the ET-73...you may want to hold off for the newer model, although I'm sure it'll be a little more costly for the new model.  Might also catch some great clearance prices on the currently available model too I suppose.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dean,

Sounds Great!

Wonder how much more it will be. The 73 had to be the best out there for the price, even with it's flaws.


----------



## deannc (Oct 26, 2010)

Bear, I agree, the ET73 is a good device for the money.  From Mavericks website the current ET-73 MSRP is $59.99 and the new ET-732 MSRP is $69.99.  Suppose we'll hopefully find it available in the $40 to $50 range. 

It looks a little beefer and the addition of the antenna will hopefully boost the signal enough to correct some of the issues the unit currently seems to suffer.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Oct 26, 2010)

But from what I see it only has 1 probe???? Hopefully that is just because of the poor picture taking skills of the chinease

people who did the advertising layout!?!?!?!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			














  Next time they need to employ some squirrel to take the picture!!








SOB


----------



## meateater (Oct 27, 2010)

It say's two probes in description, just might have to pick one up for S&G.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 27, 2010)

SmokingOhioButcher said:


> But from what I see it only has 1 probe???? Hopefully that is just because of the poor picture taking skills of the chinease
> 
> people who did the advertising layout!?!?!?!
> 
> ...


Yeah the pic I posted last week of the #73 only showed one probe. Camera man probably never used a smoker, let alone a digital therm.

A smoking hot photographer squirrel could do a much better job.


----------



## texacajun (Oct 30, 2010)

I Just pre ordered mine today. http://www.shop.5-0bbq.com/NEW-Maverick-Remote-Smoker-Thermometer-ET-732-ET-732.htm  

59.99 will be in sometime in Dec maybe sooner.


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 30, 2010)

Hey Guys!

The new ET-732 won't be available until Mid-December.

Two High Temp Probes

MSRP is $69.95

I've got them ordered for stock, and as-soon-as I get them in, I'll do a review. 

ET-73's are still a good buy.

From Maverick's Site:

Here it is folks! The unit you've all been waiting for! We've gotten a lot of great feed back from all you smokees and came up with the second generation ET-73. The ET-732 has a range of up to 300 ft and can with stand heat up to 716 degs F and will display temperatures up to 572 degs F!! We also added an alert feature to the Receiver to let you know if you've gone beyond the range, and a back light to the receiver for easier night grilling!







Todd


----------



## yrrndsmoker (Oct 30, 2010)

Of course they just come out with a new model 2 days after i order the ET-73.....Ohh well at least its a good unit from what everyone says...


----------



## erain (Oct 31, 2010)

from what i see the best feature is that it remembers your settings even after its been shut off.... i know others have posted issues with transmitter/reciever range i have had no such problems.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Oct 31, 2010)

So What you are saying Todd Is I will be able to order them through you????Awesome!!

SOB


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 1, 2010)

SmokingOhioButcher said:


> So What you are saying Todd Is I will be able to order them through you????Awesome!!
> 
> SOB


YUP!







TJ


----------



## nwdave (Nov 1, 2010)

This just gets better and better.


----------



## deannc (Nov 1, 2010)

yrrndsmoker said:


> Of course they just come out with a new model 2 days after i order the ET-73.....Ohh well at least its a good unit from what everyone says...


    It's always good to have a backup.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Find that silver lining, it's in there.  hehe


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 2, 2010)

Todd

Please add me to the list when they arrive

Thanks


----------

